# Cleaning Soffit..



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I am buying this house for my family and I to move into this coming year. I don't know how well it will show in the pics. The soffit has vent holes through out I hope you can see in the pics.I have never seen that on a house... My question is how would you clean these. Power washing would push to much water into the attic and ruin the ceiling and possibly cause some damage to the wall's as well. 

I was thinking mebbe a garden sprayer and a good scrubbing with a stiff brush rinsing with a garden hose. But again I do not want water to damage/enter the interior of the home..

How would you clean prep for painting?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Broom it, paint it.
Congrats!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just my opinion, I think you can wash it without causing any harm as long as you don't flood it with too much water. The water should drain right back out those holes. I've only seen that type of soffit once, and we did clean with low pressure.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DS bleach and soap. Let it soak and rinse.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I cleaned some of that a few months ago. 

Krud Kutter sprayed on with a spray bottle and wiped with a wet rag and wiped again with a dry rag. Same method I use on gutters.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Find a section where you can take the soffit off and see what it looks like inside. Everything should be finished/built behind it just like a house without soffit. If it's not I would pull it down and put something solid in its place. You don't want to hand clean that thing every time the cobwebs build up.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I think look behind it to see what you're up against. Ideally DS like straight lines said.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip's\advise! 

I was in the attic and it is indeed open all the way around the house. I was in the garage yesterday I did see some mildew forming on the plaster ceiling and it does appear to be just starting so I don't want to add to that problem or have it start in the living space. I did treat it that same afternoon with a 4:1 bleach water and a little dish soap solution. 

I'm going to try a small section soon with a garden sprayer then a quick rinse with low pressure see what happens.. 

BTW: Bender I hope that was a tongue in cheek reply...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Bender had the right idea really. 
Paint it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Oden said:


> I think Bender had the right idea really.
> Paint it.



Um I plan on living in this house... And even if I was not there is no way I would just broom it off and paint...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've never seen that kind of soffit before.

Have you ever power washed a soffit vent, and not been able to get the dirt to stop running out?

Looks to me like the whole thing might do that. 


add me to the "agrees w/Bender" list. Might oil-prime first if it'd make you feel better about it.

BTW
Congrats on the new house.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Delta Painting said:


> Thanks for the tip's\advise!
> 
> I was in the attic and it is indeed open all the way around the house. I was in the garage yesterday I did see some mildew forming on the plaster ceiling and it does appear to be just starting so I don't want to add to that problem or have it start in the living space. I did treat it that same afternoon with a 4:1 bleach water and a little dish soap solution.
> 
> ...


Its a soffit, not a piano
And I rarely put tongs in my cheeks.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

On a side-note, Delta..
When we got our roof replaced a few years ago, the roofer suggested I install some attic/soffit vents (which I did).
He explained that proper ventilation would extend the life of the composite shingles, by keeping them from "cooking" from the underside.
He used some (fancy) math to calculate how many sq ft total of openings I'd need.

I'd guess you've got plenty!:thumbsup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> I've never seen that kind of soffit before. Have you ever power washed a soffit vent, and not been able to get the dirt to stop running out? Looks to me like the whole thing might do that. add me to the "agrees w/Bender" list. Might oil-prime first if it'd make you feel better about it. BTW Congrats on the new house.


Yeh. Right... You blast it and it just drips dirty right back. Winds up dirtier than you started out with sometimes. 

I wasted so much of my time by now, when working on my own place, doing unnecessary and redundant b.s. Just cause it was 'my place'. just saying is all. 

Good luck with the new crib, Delta. and don't worry. B happy.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Bender said:


> Its a soffit, not a piano
> And I rarely put tongs in my cheeks.


LMFAO! Now that is funny all fixed now, I get yer drift thanks..



Steve Richards said:


> On a side-note, Delta..
> When we got our roof replaced a few years ago, the roofer suggested I install some attic/soffit vents (which I did).
> He explained that proper ventilation would extend the life of the composite shingles, by keeping them from "cooking" from the underside.
> He used some (fancy) math to calculate how many sq ft total of openings I'd need.
> ...


Yessir I do... The house was built in 69 and has the original roof that will be a next spring project..



Oden said:


> Yeh. Right... You blast it and it just drips dirty right back. Winds up dirtier than you started out with sometimes.
> 
> I wasted so much of my time by now, when working on my own place, doing unnecessary and redundant b.s. Just cause it was 'my place'. just saying is all.
> 
> Good luck with the new crib, Delta. and don't worry. B happy.



Oh no worries here I started this thread for different ways of doing things\ideas ya know...You offer up a interesting point thank you. I have had dirt drip back down on the sections that are vented but I have never done a house or seen one with venting all the way around.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Especially because of the width, I'd want to wash it down. I'd do that mostly with a sponge mop and a garden hose, talking care to direct the stream toward the eaves, not the house. 

Does the house have ridge vents? If it doesn't, I'd suggest adding them when you re-roof.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Vinyl soffits,aluminum soffits see em every day. Pressure wash, let dry and spray.I have seen many where some dummy has put a brush and roller to em and filled up the holes.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Forgot too post after pics...lol Here ya go




A shot of the garage doors..


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> Forgot too post after pics...lol Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those turned out really nice. How did you end up cleaning them before painting?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I applied bleach and a bit of dish soap scrubbed it with a brush and a low presser rinse.The garage door's where cleaned, sanded no primer then 2 coats Benny Moore flat. Thanks for the kind words!:thumbsup:


----------

